# diabolica frightening pose? pffffff



## drizzt (Feb 24, 2010)

I am much much better in this! beware


----------



## ismart (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow! She is beautiful! :blink:


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome photo, Drizzt!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 24, 2010)

Amazing! If this doesn't show up in the 2011 calendar, I shall be writing a stiff letter of complaint to someone!


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 24, 2010)

Impressive! I also commend you on your effort with the backgrounds in all your pictures. I enjoy them very much.


----------



## pohchunyee (Feb 24, 2010)

Isn't this D. truncata?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## sufistic (Feb 24, 2010)

Fantastic photo as usual drizzt and that's a beautiful _D. truncata_.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree Phil, but he will have to take another, he can't use one that has been seen, a shame, it is a beauty.


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Feb 24, 2010)

very nice pic! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## drizzt (Feb 27, 2010)

another female, another shot


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow - great photo~! Drizzt, can i use that in my mantispets app on facebook?


----------



## Nightberry (Feb 28, 2010)

Woaw (I..think I might of just epic failed and spelled that wrong o.0 XDDDD)! Awsome picture! And very pretty mantis =D


----------



## drizzt (Mar 1, 2010)

Arkanis said:


> Wow - great photo~! Drizzt, can i use that in my mantispets app on facebook?


No problem, byt leave "photo by drizzt" or smt signature


----------



## naeff002 (Mar 5, 2010)

that's a really beautiful mantis.


----------



## drizzt (Mar 8, 2010)

A better shot..


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 8, 2010)

drizzt said:


> A better shot..


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## hierodula (Apr 17, 2010)

very nice


----------

